# Nvidia 306.23 WHQL Treiber ab Vista bis Windows 8



## Bennz (13. September 2012)

Es gibt endlich wieder einen WHQL Treiber von Nvidia! für viele lang erwartet.

Unterstütze Grafikkarten


Spoiler



*
GeForce 600 Series*

GeForce GTX 690, GeForce GTX 680, GeForce GTX  670, GeForce GTX 660 Ti, GeForce GT 645, GeForce GT 640, GeForce GT  630, GeForce GT 620, GeForce GT 610, GeForce 605

*GeForce 500 Series*

GeForce  GTX 590, GeForce GTX 580, GeForce GTX 570, GeForce GTX 560 Ti, GeForce  GTX 560 SE, GeForce GTX 560, GeForce GTX 555, GeForce GTX 550 Ti,  GeForce GT 545, GeForce GT 530, GeForce GT 520, GeForce 510

*GeForce 400 Series*

GeForce GTX 480, GeForce GTS 450, GeForce GT 440, GeForce GT 430, GeForce GT 420, GeForce 405

*GeForce 300 Series*

GeForce GT 340, GeForce GT 330, GeForce GT 320, GeForce 315, GeForce 310

*GeForce 200 Series*

GeForce  GTX 295, GeForce GTX 285, GeForce GTX 280, GeForce GTS 250, GeForce GTS  240, GeForce GT 230, GeForce GT 240, GeForce GT 220, GeForce G210,  GeForce 210, GeForce 205*GeForce 100 Series*

GeForce GT 140, GeForce GT 130, GeForce GT 120, GeForce G100

*GeForce 9 Series*

GeForce  9800 GX2, GeForce 9500 GS, GeForce 9400 GT, GeForce 9400, GeForce 9300  GS, GeForce 9300 GE, GeForce 9300 SE, GeForce 9300, GeForce 9200,  GeForce 9100

*GeForce 8 Series*

GeForce 8800 Ultra, GeForce 8500  GT, GeForce 8400 GS, GeForce 8400 SE, GeForce 8400, GeForce 8300 GS,  GeForce 8300, GeForce 8200, GeForce 8200 /nForce 730a, GeForce 8100  /nForce 720a

*GeForce 7 Series*

GeForce 7025 / NVIDIA nForce 630a,  GeForce 7050 PV / NVIDIA nForce 630a, GeForce 7050 / NVIDIA nForce 610i,  GeForce 7050 / NVIDIA nForce 630i, GeForce 7100 / NVIDIA nForce 630i,  GeForce 7100 / NVIDIA nForce 620i, GeForce 7100 GS, GeForce 7150 /  NVIDIA nForce 630i, GeForce 7300 SE / 7200 GS, GeForce 7300 LE, GeForce  7300 GS, GeForce 7300 GT, GeForce 7350 LE, GeForce 7500 LE, GeForce 7550  LE, GeForce 7600 LE, GeForce 7600 GS, GeForce 7600 GT, GeForce 7650 GS*

GeForce 6 Series*

GeForce  6100, GeForce 6100 nForce 400, GeForce 6100 nForce 405, GeForce 6100  nForce 420, GeForce 6150, GeForce 6150 LE, GeForce 6150LE / Quadro NVS  210S, GeForce 6150SE nForce 430, GeForce 6200, GeForce 6200 A-LE,  GeForce 6200 LE, GeForce 6200 TurboCache(TM), GeForce 6200SE  TurboCache(TM), GeForce 6250, GeForce 6500, GeForce 6600, GeForce 6600  GT, GeForce 6600 LE, GeForce 6600 VE, GeForce 6610 XL, GeForce 6700 XL






> Dies ist der erste WHQL-zertifizierte Treiber der Treiberfamilie _R304_ (304.xx bis 306.xx) und der erste WHQL-zertifizierte GeForce Treiber, der Windows 8, Windows 7 und Windows Vista unterstützt.
> Dies ist der empfohlene Treiber für die angekündigten neuen PC-Spiele Borderlands 2 mit PhysX und 3D Vision Technologie und World of Warcraft: Mists of Pandaria mit Unterstützung für 3D Vision und DirectX 11.
> *Neu bei Treiberversion R304:*
> 
> ...


Donwload Nvidia.de

W7x64 download
W7x86 download


----------



## Unleashed (13. September 2012)

Endlich Endlich.^^


----------



## ΔΣΛ (13. September 2012)

Ich danke dir sehr für die Information 
Lange genug hats ja diesmal gedauert 
Ein Halleluja das der WHQL da ist 

Aber leider muss ich etwas Prinzipielle Kritik an der News an sich machen, den die ist schon arg klein, zumindest was du geschrieben hast, den der Rest ist ja nur Kopiert.
Ich hätte mich zumindest über etwas mehr persönliches gefreut, zb das du den Treiber bereits installiert und getestet hast bzw über einen Erfahrungsbericht gefreut.


----------



## Bennz (13. September 2012)

ich hatte nur minuten  wird noch bearbeitet, ich denke mal das es nicht viel neues zum 306.02 beta Treiber geben wird Sorry.

installiert habe ich ihn auch schon, nur kann ich bei zwei von drei spielen keine auskunft geben "NDA" und diablo3 läuft immer gut xD


----------



## TempestX1 (13. September 2012)

Bennz schrieb:


> ich hatte nur minuten  wird noch bearbeitet, ich denke mal das es nicht viel neues zum 306.02 beta Treiber geben wird Sorry.


Ähm. Ich dachte hier geht es eher um "Finaler Treiber" test gegen den neuen "Finaler Treiber"


----------



## Bennz (13. September 2012)

@ TempestX1

das kann ich leider garnicht Testen, weil mir die Zeit dafür fehlt.


----------



## Aggrotyp (13. September 2012)

danke für die news, gleich downloaden.


----------



## Niza (13. September 2012)

Endlich ein neuer Treiber 
Soll ich endlich mal den Versuch starten den Nvidia 275.33 durch den neuen zu ersetzen oder lieber ein bischen warten.

ALso ich denke ich warte 1 oder 2 wochen bis mir auffällt das dieser Treiber keine Probleme macht wie der letzte wo ich tolle Fehler hatte wie diese im Anhang.

als ich wieder den alten installierte 275.33 waren die Fehler wieder weg.

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Bennz (13. September 2012)

@ Niza

was ise das? so einen Fehler hab ich noch ned gesehen


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (13. September 2012)

Leute gibt nix !

Ist der selbe wie zuvor sind nur die neuen Karten drin GTX650 bis GTX660 Ti.


----------



## Bennz (13. September 2012)

es gibt leute die nur WHQL Treiber installieren und nicht alle Treiber die rauskommen.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (13. September 2012)

Habe einen Beta treiber drauf und der Läuft ist nix anders als der !

ich warte auf dem 310.xx ! Der wäre endlich mal Geil aber das ist bis jetzt alles gepläkel !


----------



## Bennz (13. September 2012)

Ich weiss nicht was du willst  du spamst hier den thread voll und wie gesagt es gibt leute die installieren nur WHQL Treiber, ob du jetzt nen Beta drauf hast oder nicht dürfte hier den leuten egal sein.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (13. September 2012)

Ich bin selbst jemand der überwiegend WHQL installiert, der letzte WHQL hat bei mir leider leichte Probleme gemacht mit Vsync, daher habe ich einen Beta Treiber installiert. (vorübergehend - bis heute)
Aber wie gesagt, WHQL sind mir am liebsten.


----------



## Niza (13. September 2012)

Bennz schrieb:


> @ Niza
> 
> was ise das? so einen Fehler hab ich noch ned gesehen


 
Ich weiß auch nicht was die bei Nvidia verbugt hatten.

Allerdings als dieser Fehler auftrat ging auch fast nichts mehr.

Die maus war im Dauerlademodus.

Ich dachte erst die grafikkarte sei defekt gewesen.

Dieser Fehler trat immer weider auf.

ALso habe ich den neuen Treiber deinstalliert und den alten 275.33 installiert.

Dann hatte ich komischerweise keine probleme mehr.

Verwende eine GTX 460SE 1GB

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Nyuki (14. September 2012)

Bei mir fallen die Frames bei BF3 nicht mehr von 60 auf 59 oder auch hoch auf 61. Damit fällt der Framelimter schon mal weg.
Bisher läuft alles super

Viel spaß noch


----------



## mae1cum77 (14. September 2012)

Schon wegen Win 8 ist jeder überarbeitete Treiber ein Segen. Das mit Erscheinen des RTM auf MSDN/Dreamspark/Technet auch ein WHQL-Treiber erscheint, läßt ja schonmal hoffen, und zeigt, daß nVidia das auch so sieht. Danke und Capeaux @nVidia.


----------



## Seabound (14. September 2012)

Danke für die News. Ich glaub, ich hab vor nem 3/4 Jahr das letzte ma den Treiber geupdated. Wird mal wieder Zeit.


----------



## stefan.net82 (14. September 2012)

Bennz schrieb:


> es gibt leute die nur WHQL Treiber installieren und nicht alle Treiber die rauskommen.


 
Auf der sicheren Seite fühlt man sich auf jeden Fall mit einem WHQL zertifizierten GeForce Treiber, anstatt mit einem Beta-Release...
Hab ihn mir gestern Abend schon geholt, da hat Nvidia sich auch recht lange, lange Zeit damit gelassen, endlich ist er da. 
Borderlands 2 kann kommen!


----------



## McClaine (14. September 2012)

Heute das erste mal erlebt das mir das Tray Icon ein Update auf 306.23 mitn Pop Up angeboten hat


----------



## stolle80 (15. September 2012)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Habe einen Beta treiber drauf und der Läuft ist nix anders als der !
> 
> ich warte auf dem 310.xx ! Der wäre endlich mal Geil aber das ist bis jetzt alles gepläkel !


Stimmt, ist dem vorherigen beta ziemlich ähnlich , hatte beide drauf - keine Unterschiede in der Performance.

Die 310 Serie wird bestimmt knallen.^^ Freue mich schon


----------



## MR-Y (16. September 2012)

ich denke mal bis 2013 sollten die es geschafft haben die 310 serie rauszubringen ^^

MFG


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (16. September 2012)

stolle80 schrieb:


> Stimmt, ist dem vorherigen beta ziemlich ähnlich , hatte beide drauf - keine Unterschiede in der Performance.
> 
> Die 310 Serie wird bestimmt knallen.^^ Freue mich schon


 
Ich will es hoffen. 

Das endlich die GTX600er max DS bekommen. Dazu noch mehr Power und SMAA(wäre schön) aber leider nein.


----------



## NiCo-pc (16. September 2012)

Na kann denn jetzt irgend einer sagen ob der Beta bzw. der WHQL gut ist?
in Bezug auf Vsync zb.?


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (17. September 2012)

Ist egal sind beide gut !!


----------



## mae1cum77 (17. September 2012)

NiCo-pc schrieb:


> Na kann denn jetzt irgend einer sagen ob der Beta bzw. der WHQL gut ist?
> in Bezug auf Vsync zb.?


 Laufen beide bei mir gleich schnell/langsam, wie man will.


----------



## DjTomCat (17. September 2012)

Ich habe mit dem neuen Treiber auch keine Probleme gehabt, läuft alles wie geschmiert. ich hab schon seit Jahren keine Probleme mehr mit NV Treiber.


----------

